# Question about Puppy Diarrhea



## Coco's Mommy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello, everyone --

Greetings from a new Golden mommy. Coco is 14 weeks old and an absolutely wonderful puppy (other than the typical Golden mouthiness and biting.) Saturday night/early Sunday morning, he woke up in his crate next to our bed, crying. We took him downstairs to take him out, but he got sick (diarrhea) in the front hallway, right in front of the front door. He tried to hold it, I just don't think he could.

We took him outside, then back to his crate. He had one more incident later in the night (made it outside this time) and then seemed fine. I withheld food most of yesterday, finally giving him some chicken and rice around 6pm. No problems. This morning, I gave him more chicken and rice with a bit of his regular food mixed in. Again, no problems. 

But...

He hasn't pooped since early Sunday morning -- almost 30 hours. Is that normal? He seems completely fine, he's drinking, eating, BEGGING, etc. Just not pooping yet.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sounds like he got into something that upset his tummy--can't watch them enough all the time. I expect he was just empty from the diarrhea and the fasting. If it goes on too much longer call your vet.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

It might just be something he ate that didn't agree with him, but if it continues I suggest taking him in. Sometimes it could something a little more serious like giardia and just needs some medication.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

I just had the same thing happen last night with my 16 week old. She woke me up 3 times during the night to go out. (diarrhea) We made it out every time by some miracle! She is completely fine today. She is playing as usual. I am going to see what happens with her today but if something changes I will be calling the vet!


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

Dido on the diarrhea..Fergus is 18 weeks old, and had diarrhea last night 4 times!! He is fine today, not sick and full of vigor and life as usual. He had a bout of it about a week ago too but cleared up..I was wondering if teething would have anything to do with it? all his little bottom teeth are through and there are a couple that are double (milk teeth and adult teeth pusing them out). I gave him some pumpkin to see if it would help..if it keeps up I will take him to the vet, he is staying well hydrated with water and like I said not acting sick in any way. He has been dewormed at least 3 times that I can recall.....do you think teething could be a cause?


----------



## buddylovejoy (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's my first post to this forum, so, nice to meet you all here..

My 16 weeks old puppy, Buddy, HAD (  ) some diarrhea problem not too long ago, and it was due to parasites, catching a cold in his first bath (maybe), eating some raw carrots, etc... a combination of things... So, I have setup a blog to write down our experience and I'm hoping to share it with all puppy owners, please feel free to visit: Buddy’s Health | all about buddy! woof woof!! (Scroll to the middle with section title: How’s Buddy’s health doing since he came home…)

Now that Buddy is doing much better, we are switching his kibble to Orijen (a holistic brand), and i'm hoping to use natural and quality dog food to help strengthen his tummy and immunity system... more details here: Buddy’s Diet | all about buddy! woof woof!! (take a look at the *Health Benefits of Pumpkins for Dogs *Section, it talks about how pumpkin can possibly help with constipation and diarrhea for dogs)

hope the info helps!!


----------



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

Our 25 week old Tug is going thru a rough patch, we are preping our our house for sale and Tug found himself a sanding sponge. I caught him before he could chew to match of it up, but I knew he had swallowed some. The next day he had some loose stools, but no sponge bits, fast foward to today(2 days later)stools are still loose so off to the vet. Normally my dogs get to the vet and are the perfect picture of health, no sign of anything, well Tug prove me wrong today by having a very large and mess accident in the exam room. The vet tech said yup he got into something! There was bit of sponge so I knew he was passing it but the vet said there was no way that the sponge caused this(they took a stool sample with a syringe).

They took some xrays to make sure he hadn't swallowed anything else, and it showed clear, whew! No food for 24 hours , some metronidazole and then just a bland diet for a day or so. Then we see what goes on from there, didn't need the added stress during the selling of our house.But I'm glad my little guy should be ok! Note to self can't leave Tug alone for a minute when preping the house! Vet said rice and small amount of hamburger, and alittle yogurt and he should come around.


----------



## Fisher 2010 (Aug 19, 2011)

When our dog was younger (he is now 12 months) our breeder suggested 3-4 ml of Kaopectate. He often would have loose stools if one of us was away and/or his routine changed. They can tell when things do not feel right. This worked and who would have thought? Usually only one dose did the trick. We at first thought is was something the dog ate. He has a habit of eating things other than food  If we thought something was serious however, we would have also visited the vet.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

My 19 week puppy just had it just now! Last parvo/rabies shot was 2 weeks ago. Right before it happened...

She was sleeping and started to shake/run in her sleep (never seen her move so much while sleeping). Thought it was a dream...

Next thing I know I smell something and there is a poop solid nugget on the floor. rush her outside and she had the runs 

She seems a bit tired this morning, but that is because she didn't get her normal 8 hours of sleep. She had a new item to her diet today: brocolli. She also ate a new beef jerkey treat yesterday, and carrot today (she chews it and spits it out). Also she was playing on the grass/digging/chewing yesterday....but this is her first bout of diahhreah so I'm kind of concerned.

Going to keep my eye on her and pray she is ok. I hope all your pups recovered.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

My pup had it for a few days so we ended up going to the vet. They didn't find anything but they did give her metronidazole for a few days. She is back to her normal potty schedule now.


----------



## Gtrman13 (May 17, 2011)

Barkley has had a couple of similar episodes. Once was because she got into some cat food at a friend's house. The other was caused by my giving her a couple of kongs full of peanut butter. I'm no vet, but in my cases it just seemed to be a bit of system shock from unusual diet.


----------

